# Nitecore SC4 Charger



## skola (29/8/18)

Hi,

Does any vendor have stock of the Nitecore SC4 Charger? 






https://charger.nitecore.com/product/sc4

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/18)

This looks good @skola - thanks for posting

I have been wanting to buy a new charger for ages. Nothing wrong with my Nitecore i4 - still chugging along after about 4/5 years - but I just want a new one - I always worry my old one will conk out at the worst possible time. I only have a i2 for backup but I want another 4-bay one as backup. Or as a primary then the old i4 becomes the backup. Or maybe the i4 will become my travel charger and get a permanent spot in the suitcase 

PS - only an enthusiastic vaper will understand the above...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (29/8/18)

Silver said:


> This looks good @skola - thanks for posting
> 
> I have been wanting to buy a new charger for ages. Nothing wrong with my Nitecore i4 - still chugging along after about 4/5 years - but I just want a new one - I always worry my old one will conk out at the worst possible time. I only have a i2 for backup but I want another 4-bay one as backup. Or as a primary then the old i4 becomes the backup. Or maybe the i4 will become my travel charger and get a permanent spot in the suitcase
> 
> PS - only an enthusiastic vaper will understand the above...



Hi @Silver,

Were in the same boat! My trusty i4 hasn't skipped a beat for about 4 years as well, but like you, I want to use the i4 as a backup/travel charger and use the new SC4 as a primary. I've also got two 20/1700 mods and I'd like to actually take advantage of that and use those size batteries in them. Unfortunately 21700's don't fit in the old i4's (without screen). Apparently the SC4 is an upgrade of the D4 and the specs look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (3/9/18)

Bump....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

